# FI light



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

Over the weekend my FI light started to flash on me. Then I noticed my coolant overflow was empty. Filled it up and FI light isn't flashing any more. Any one else had this happen to there 08 brute 750?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep, common occurence. When the bike overheats the FI light will go to flashing.


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

Man these 08's are getting some kinda complicated.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

well im scared about locking up because of the rod bearing or crank bearings.
i;'ve sunk mine twice (in creek water - but still...) and i've heard of lots of peoplw with the 08's having this issue.


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

I have also heard the same thing. Been changing my oil after every ride. Do not want to replace internal motor parts on a almost new bike.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

This thread is scaring me, I've been driving mine like I stole it. Guess I better change the engine oil now.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

hahaha. there's a whole thread of reports of it on HL. I think the count now is in the 20's.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> well im scared about locking up because of the rod bearing or crank bearings.
> i;'ve sunk mine twice (in creek water - but still...) and i've heard of lots of peoplw with the 08's having this issue.


My buddy has an 08'....

Sunk it in tha mudd. I can turn the motor manually. Lookin like a rebuild.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

boy that sucks.. at leat you can build it up more powerful than before.


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

sounds like a 801 rebuild ? :rockn:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Sounds like a 926 rebuild. Woot Woot.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha i think it's a 650


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

lol....maybe a no go....


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

no, his buddies is a 750... 08 750 with that GREEN color..... the bright Green.... LOL


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

This one...


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

tha's a lil deep with bald dunflops an no snorkles. no wonder he drowned it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

He should have gotten snorks first thing!
Hindsight is 20-20


----------



## chemoman23 (Jan 5, 2009)

the tires yes, but you don't have to hae a snorkel for that deep.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

you also dont have to wear your seatbelt when you ramp your car off the side of mt. everest..


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yea, one splash and done at that depth.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

water more than half-way up the tires, you need snorks.
That obviously suggests the rider likes finding water to sink it off into.
snorks will protect from any splashes and any unforseen depth.


----------



## bruteforcerider13 (Jan 19, 2009)

get the 840 kit they advertised in atv rider mag
it will pull the ires on a teryx off the ground when you stab the throttle
then again you can get throtle in a bottle to go with it


----------

